# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Ultimaker 2 or Replicator 2X

## alphahurley

Hi, I need help from someone who knows something about 3d printing:
First  I have a Qu-bd Two-up but i'm already planning to buy another printer  and I hesitate alot on which one to take between the Ultimaker 2 and the  Replicator 2X (I live in Canada)

Ultimaker advantages:
- 3 times faster (300 mm/s vs 90mm/s)
- more precision (20 microns vs 100 microns)
- more possibilities of material

(3415,50$ CAD including taxes and shipping)

Replicator 2X advantages:

- Fiability
- There is a store near where I live that I can buy it there and ask for assistance
- same filament use (1.75mm) than my Two-up
- 150$ less

(3277,50$ CAD including taxes)


I would like to know your thoughts and if someone has an advice for me it would be nice.﻿

----------


## DrLuigi

Isnt the ultimaker 1 a great choice aswell?

Still as fast, as precise i thought it was, just a bit more louder.

I wouldnt buy the replicator, to much money for what it is, in my opinion atleast.
Of course if you rly like a 2 hotend machine go for it, even tho you have also other brands that are chinese that do the same thing eventualy.

----------


## alphahurley

What i'm sure is that I want a fully assembled printer and easy to use for my second printer but yes a agree Makerbot Replicator 2X cost alot for what it gives, but i'm living in Canada and i'm afraid to have problem with the Ultimaker 2 = difficult to solve them because they are in Europe, and more limited with the filament (2.85mm) (And i use 1.75 with my other printer) 

Thanks though for your reply, it's a big purchase and I don't think I can decide alone ...

----------


## DrLuigi

Well you can always goto amazon, They have some quiet nice chinese/cheaper printers.
http://www.amazon.com/Printer-Extruder-Plastic-Enclosed-Filament/dp/B00HTO5IFM/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1397569727&sr= 1-1&keywords=wanhao+duplicator+4x
http://www.amazon.com/FlashForge-Pri...VMDA19FWRXAZH6
http://www.amazon.com/DEKOTA-PRINTER...eywords=wanhao

At the end you save quiet some money, and i doubt its a big diffrence,
I would look for some reviews tho before buying one, Not every chinese company is bad, some come with great quality, but some will just break once you have it in your hands, so i would do some research.

I believe there was someone in this forum that had a wanhao.

To be honest i kinda like these printers aswell:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...nters-Unveiled
I find that they offer more than Replicator 2x.

----------


## Iona

The Wanhao Duplicator 4x seems good value. I spent a while trying to find some useful info on it from end-users and came across this forum:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!fo...hao-printer-3d

----------


## alphahurley

Personnaly I would really want The Ultimaker 2 if I can be sure that it's 100% reliable, that i won't have problems with it (not more than the Replicator 2X that I can ask assistance to a store near where a live) I wouldn't look to other printers, i've made my researches and i'm really hesitating between those 2 printers (Ultimaker 2 vs Makerbot Replicator 2X)

----------


## DrLuigi

Ultimaker is a fine printer, i don't think that there support wont be good towards the US, if something is broken they will probably send you the new part, but you will have to repair it yourself, probably..

I would personaly buy the Wanhao over the replicator 2X. Just due its kinda the same, probably less quality on some parts, But its more bang for buck as Wanhao goes.

----------


## JohnA136

We have a Replicator 1XL and an Ultimaker 2 in our group of printers.  Both print very reliably for us but the Ultimaker 2 is hands down a better choice for us.  faster, quieter, less problematic.  Our Replicator had to be modified several times to keep it printing but our Ultimakers (we had an Ulti 1 last year) always printed well stock.  Not that it is that big a deal to "upgrade" a Makerbot, but it all adds up.

----------


## TeddyYan

I would compare the Ultimaker 2 to an Android Phone, whereas the Replicator would be the iPhone.  Both are awesome products.  The Ultimaker maybe even a bit more awesome.  However, the Replicator is the trendy choice, the one that is "cool" to have.

----------


## alphahurley

So what I want to know is that : Is it worth to go for the Ultimaker 2 if we take in consideration that it has to be shipped from Europe = more difficult for support and 2 months longer lead time AND for the fact of having to buy separate filament for both of my printers?

----------


## DrLuigi

Well flashforge does work with 1.75 http://www.amazon.com/FlashForge-Pri...VMDA19FWRXAZH6

Also Wanhao seems to be 1.75, but they might have diffrent models in that so i aint sure, but probably they are all 1.75.

Ultimaker 2 well, i aint fully sure how much customs you have to pay in the US, But if it was from the US to me, it would be easily 400-450 euros on custom fees, and that would be a no for me, way to much when you can buy other printers  :Wink:

----------

